# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android برنامج برنامج قصص الأنبياء لهواتف الأندرويد مجاناً

## mohamed73

*رنامج قصص الأنبياء لهواتف الأندرويد مجاناً*  تم إصدار النسخة الثانية من برنامج قصص الأنبياء الذي تم تطوير واصلاح  الاخطاء الفنية التي كانت في النسخة السابقة .. والبرنامج متوفر للتحميل  مجانا من ماركت الأندرويد ويمكنك تحميله من   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ﴿نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ﴾ سورة يوسف الآية ٣ هذا التطبيق انشئ ليكون موسوعة قصص الانبياء من القرآن الكريم والسنة  النبوية حيث انه يشمل كل من قصص انيباء الله وهم حسب ترتيب الزمني: آدم عليه السلام، شيث عليه السلام، إدريس عليه السلام ،نوح عليه السلام،  هود عليه السلام، صالح عليه السلام ،إبراهيم عليه السلام، لوط عليه  السلام، إسماعيل عليه السلام، إسحاق عليه السلام، يعقوب عليه السلام ، يوسف  عليه السلام، أيوب عليه السلام، ذو الكفل عليه السلام، يونس عليه السلام،  شعيب عليه السلام ، أنبياء أهل القرية، موسى عليه السلام، هارون عليه  السلام، يوشع بن نون عليه السلام، داود عليه السلام، سليمان عليه السلام ،  إلياس عليه السلام، اليسع عليه السلام، عزير عليه السلام، زكريا عليه  السلام، يحيى عليه السلام، عيسى عليه السلام ، محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام. برنامج رائع ويفصل القصص تفصيل دقيق كما انه لا يحتاج للانترنت . *من ميزات التطبيق الرائعة:* * قراءة سهلة وكما تريد
* يشمل قصص الانبياء حسب الترتيب الزمني
* واجهة سهلة التصفح
* متحدث بإستمرار
* اكتشه بنفسك ! *الجديد في هذا الاصدار:* * تعديل شامل على شكل التطبيق
* التطبيق اصبح اسرع واجمل
* تغيير ايقونة التطبيق
* اضافة معلومات كاملة عن سيرة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
* الكثير من التعديلات *ملاحظة :* التطبيق على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة.

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ebrahim Adm

برنامج جميل

----------


## salahmanu

thx u brother

----------


## جمال شعيب

ما شاء الله عمل جيد الله يبارك فيك

----------


## baangel

chokran khoya allah yhfdak

----------

